# Canon's Return Policy - Question about returning an opened item



## fancypaper (Nov 8, 2014)

I recently purchased a refurbished Canon 430ex II flash. It arrived yesterday, I unpacked it today and tried it, realized I didn't quite like it. I checked Canon's return policy and it says they "will accept, for return or exchange, defective or *unopened merchandise* purchased at the Canon Online Store". Does this essentially mean that I won't be able to return the item even though everything that came with the box is still in the box? (How else are we suppose to try an item out if we can't open the box?) Has anyone returned an opened item before?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2014)

fancypaper said:


> I recently purchased a refurbished Canon 430ex II flash. It arrived yesterday, I unpacked it today and tried it, realized I didn't quite like it. I checked Canon's return policy and it says they "will accept, for return or exchange, defective or *unopened merchandise* purchased at the Canon Online Store". Does this essentially mean that I won't be able to return the item even though everything that came with the box is still in the box? (How else are we suppose to try an item out if we can't open the box?) Has anyone returned an opened item before?


 
They will accept it for return if it did not meet your expectations within a 14 day period. Just ask them for a RMA. If it did not meet your expectations, I'd call it defective.

You are allowed to try it out, and if it doesn't work right, or work as expected, you can return it.


Returns 
The Canon Online Store will accept, for return or exchange, defective or unopened merchandise purchased at the Canon Online Store, subject to the exceptions and timeframe for returns listed below: All merchandise returned to the Canon Online Store must be in the original packaging with all original items (such as manuals, cables, etc.) accompanying the merchandise and a copy of the invoice/packing slip included to be eligible for return or exchange. Shipping and handling fees from your original order will not be refunded, unless the merchandise is determined by the Canon Online Store, in its sole discretion, to be defective.


 
Exceptions to Return Policy
Non-defective CD-ROMs and instruction manuals are not eligible for return or exchange.
If you wish to return an item from a customized set of items from Build Your Bundle, all bundle items must be returned together.
Shipping and handling fees from your original order will not be refunded, unless the merchandise is determined by Canon, in its sole discretion, to be defective.

 
Timeframe and Shipping Instructions for Returns/Exchanges

All returns and exchanges must be accompanied by a Return Merchandise Authorization (RMA) number.
To return or exchange defective or unopened merchandise, customers must (a) obtain an RMA number within 14 calendar days of the date the order was delivered to the delivery address specified on the order and (b) return the merchandise to the Canon Online Store within the Return Period of 14 calendar days of the date the RMA number was issued by the Canon Online Store.
The Canon Online Store address can be found on the peel-off label on your packing slip. To receive an RMA number for returns or exchanges, call the Canon Online Store toll-free at 1-800-385-2155, from 8:00am - Midnight ET, Monday through Friday, excluding holidays.
The RMA number must be clearly written on the outside of the shipping package. We recommend that you ship the merchandise you are returning via FedEx, UPS or other delivery service that provides tracking information and insurance, since the Canon Online Store will not be responsible for returns that are lost or damaged in transit.
We will not accept any returns or exchanges after the Return Period. For hardware product issues after the Return Period has expired, please refer to your product's Limited Warranty. Extended Service Plans are available for most hardware products. Please visit the Service & Support section of our web site at http://www.canontechsupport.com for details.



 
Extended & FREE Holiday Returns
Shop with confidence this holiday! All of the terms listed above apply for holiday returns, except that for purchases made from October 7, 2014 through December 31, 2014 at 11:59 p.m. ET, the timeframe for calling to request the RMA has been extended to January 15, 2015 at 11:59 p.m. ET and ground shipping will be free.


----------



## fancypaper (Nov 9, 2014)

That is a relief to know! Will be calling them on Monday.


----------

